# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Hole depths for cubby house posts if using stirrups

## Chillgoon

Hi all, 
Not withstanding that it depends on the type of soil, for the cubby house I am looking at building with 90 posts and stirrups, should the footing holes be as deep as if I was straight putting the timber into the hole. I have read approx 600mm deep for when putting the posts straight into it  (cubby approx 1.5m in the air). Do the holes need to be that deep if I will then bolt stirrups to them? 
Cheers

----------


## Marc

If you put a post in the dirt, you want it to be deep to get some lateral stability. If you concrete a stirrup, there is no lateral support so all you are concerned is the vertical load on the concrete pad. A cubby house has little weight so a 300x300x400 deep is plenty for stirrups but you need to brace the legs/post. Even 300x300x300 will do depending on soil type. 
If your post go all the way up to the roof and form part of the frame, you don't need braces under the cubby.

----------


## Chillgoon

Thanks a lot Marc - was thinking around 400mm myself, but wanted a 2nd opinion. Yep, thought I would have to brace, worth it though so that the cubby can be dismounted if needed. At this stage, I dont think the posts will go all the way to the roof, but good to know. 
Cheers

----------

